# Nursing in Dubai



## Nurse86 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

Ive wanted to move to Dubai for years and ive decided this is the year! I just wanted to know if anyone out there was a nurse and working in a hospital? In the UK im a chemotherapy nurse but prior to this I was an oncology/cancer nurse working in the private sector. I know they need these type of nurses out there but i just wanted to know what to expect! How much is a monthly salary? How does the nursing differ from the UK? Any hospital thats better to work in?

Would be good to chat to someone just to get a heads up before i make the leap!

Hope someone can help!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Nurse86 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Ive wanted to move to Dubai for years and ive decided this is the year! I just wanted to know if anyone out there was a nurse and working in a hospital? In the UK im a chemotherapy nurse but prior to this I was an oncology/cancer nurse working in the private sector. I know they need these type of nurses out there but i just wanted to know what to expect! How much is a monthly salary? How does the nursing differ from the UK? Any hospital thats better to work in?
> 
> ...


Try searching on allnurses: A Nursing Community for Nurses which is a nurse specific site. Before i moved here i researched working as a nurse here and utilized that site a lot. Good luck


----------

